# Simplex



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

going thru some old photos and and came across this, me and my early 50's (?) Simplex,  didn't ride much, they were dogs next to my Whizzers!. Guess these arn't bicycles but the first ones had bicycle rims, tires, handle bars & gooseneck. This was July 1984, wow 32 yrs ago, FordMike was just a baby!


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2016)

Who is that guy in the pictures Mark?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2016)

Mark!

so Whizzers were faster??


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep, mine's a dog too. But it sure looks cool, and I like how low it sits.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2016)

Well Cory it was 32 yrs ago!, lets see a pic of you 32 yrs ago, can you say diapers!, and yes they are gutless but look great, I had 3 and they take up to much room for something I didn't ride so they went  down the road.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's a Simplex that's not a dog. The bike was at this past October's Delta Whiz-In in Northern California.
This modified Simplex looks like it came from the factory this way and runs as good as it looks.













View attachment 387989

View attachment 387990

View attachment 387991


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

this is mine a military issue. It had to be faster than a normal one. I hope :0


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2016)

Here's mine. Finally got it put together and running. Paint next Spring.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice Dave looks good. Sure it's not your weight that's making slow. :0


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Nice Dave looks good. Sure it's not your weight that's making slow. :0



HA HA Mark! They didn't tell me when I started working out that my new muscles would weigh so much. No, it's the bike. It would even go slow if a puny non-muscular guy like you were riding it. Which by the way, you're welcome to do the next time you're in this neck of the woods.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ha its the hair that's the real problem.  I Might sometime but been doing other stuff lately.


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2016)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Here's a Simplex that's not a dog. The bike was at this past October's Delta Whiz-In in Northern California.
> This modified Simplex looks like it came from the factory this way and runs as good as it looks.



Uh oh, can't stop thinking about this! Looks WAY too fun. Another Simplex in my future? Maybe.


----------



## mrg (Nov 27, 2016)

Was always hoping to find a little V twin to to put in mine but no luck.


----------

